# Remission



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So far, so good! I started on this treatment a few months ago.

I've had 2 PET scans (cancer scans) since then and the cancer is in remission, so far. 

This is "home run treatments compared to chemotherapy. I know because I've had both. There is no side effects. Treatments only lasts a half hour. 

It's only 3 years old and now I see them advertising on TV.

If you know anyone with cancer its name in IMMUNOTHERAPY


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

OUT !$^*)+%STANDING! 



"IMMUNOTHERAPY" is definitely something to keep and remember!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee,


My brother has been fighting T Cell lymphoma for over 10 years. He is the longest living "Victim" on record with this type of cancer. It's quite rare...only about 20 cases a year. He recently got prepped to do a new type of cancer treatment. They put another port in his chest and basically what they are doing is washing/filtering his blood...much like people with liver problems who have dialysis. It's supposed to be a lot better and have a higher success rate.


I think I told you before how fast he recovered after a bone marrow transplant when he refused to go off his synthetic immune system meds before the transplant. The doctors were stunned and began looking into the treatment. He recovered in half the time. It's very likely you are the recipient of what my brother accidentally discovered.


Praying for both of you as always.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The advancements being made with cancer are pretty interesting. 

I only have one question. What's going to happen when we can all live FOREVER?

People might have to bite the bullet when their 401k's run out?🤔🙄


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My oncologist has only been using this treatment for a short time.... about 3 years. In the short time he is doing his own patient stats with amazing results.

They all are living longer. His longest immunotherapy patient is 2.5 years in remission. 

They tried chemo on me first. I told the doctor I would rather die than ever do that again. I reacted terribly to chemo.

This is a dream. Other than normal aging I feel decent and still have some quality of life with no side affects.

From what I understand I get one more regular monthly treatment then switch over to what they call maintenance treatments every once in a while determined by PET scans. 

I've had so many of them I'm sure I'm radio active at this point. Your tax dollars at work.😁


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are times we can be grateful for taxes! If my taxes put only 1 hundred thousand of a % towards your cure with my taxes I'm happy. :wink:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Good news. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, Bob.

Nice to hear from you, Leslie.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Praise the Lord! So happy to hear this!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was really concerned this time, Misty. I was hoping it wasn't going to be "three strikes and you're out".

I understand 3 times cancers puts me on borrowed time alert. Each time it zaps a little more out of a person.

It's getting a little old getting my affairs in order 3 different times.🚫😁


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Three times?! [-X



With cats having nine lives I figure a tough old lion like you has lots left!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that Lee. Who wants to live (in a physical body anyway) forever? Certainly not me.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Good news. Keep hanging with us.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Sarah, I thought you were moving out west by now.

I thought you had your fill of humidity, mosquitoes and occasional hurricanes a long time ago.

I just looked up our weather here in the high country of north Arizona...83 and humidity of 40%. The humidity is high because we are in monsoon season. Normally half that or lower. 

It's is fun when it gets way down to around 10%.

When then your dog takes a piss outside it evaporates before it hits ground. 🙄🙄😀


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess Bob thinks I'm bullshiting about evaporation before dog piss hits the ground.

Well maybe at little, but I have large flower planters that used to need 2 full shots of 2 gallon water can doses water daily in summer. I shit you not, one in the early AM and another at 3PM.

I gave up that crap after a summer of that horseshit, drilled holes in the bottom of the planters and ran drip.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-Dmaybe just a little:-D I would have a hard time in the desert because of the dry heat. I do to much gardening here.


Even here I have a couple of large planters that need almost daily watering. 



Much of my flower garden has been switched over to a lot of native wildflowers and native plants in general. Little to no care for much of it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 23 rose bushes, 13 planters and 3 hanging pots all filled with flowers. If you keep up with the watering the dry sunny weather treats them great. 

We dont get too much murder heat up here a mile high. The annual average above 90° is 30 days a year and almost never hits 100°.

The interesting thing about the hot months is its monsoon season with lots of afternoon thunderstorms that cool it off almost instantly.

At a mile high evenings cool off to the point of almost always needing a blanket to sleep under.

The other thing up here in the high country is no mosquitos, few flys, no fleas or ticks.

Phoenix is 95 miles away with insane summer heat. In fact the freeway out of Phoenix heading here and to Flagstaff at 7000 foot elevation has traffic jams of people on weekends running here to escape the heat.

I've always understood what the differance elevation makes with temperature which is about 3.5 degrees per 1000 feet.

Other than my time in the jungle I've never lived below 3500 feet above sea level.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"No mosquitos, few flies, no fleas or ticks,":-k:-k:-k ...



Move over, I'm coming! :-D:wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

No mildew or aphids all summer long, Bob.

BUT I got to be straight.

The rattlers and scorpians are kind of annoying!🙂


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh yeah. The daily late evening coyote packs passing through, howling when the kill off the rabbit and housecat population wakes me up sometimes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have 23 rose bushes, 13 planters and 3 hanging pots all filled with flowers. If you keep up with the watering the dry sunny weather treats them great.
> 
> We dont get too much murder heat up here a mile high. The annual average above 90° is 30 days a year and almost never hits 100°.
> 
> ...







Roses are a real PIA in the Midwest humidity so I only have 3-4 that don't have to many issues....other then rose slugs but I don't use any poisons in my gardens other then slug bait for all my many hostas. That stuff is put under rocks, etc.


Much to the wife's anguish I would probably be playing with the Scorpians and rattlers. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They grow like weeds here and that's not BS.

My next door neighbor murders anything they plant but they can't kill off the three rose bushes in their front yard. They throw some water on them every 2 or 3 weeks if the happen to remember.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Phoenix is really bad for scorpians. We are worse for rattlesnakes up here. Even snakes cant handle 115° heat.

I saw a bumper sticker the other day.

It said...HELL DOESN'T SCARE ME - I LIVE IN PHOENIX


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: ! 



One of my cousins lives in the mountains in Tous New Mexico.


She's has a hot wire around her house and yard to keep out the bears, Elk and once a Cougar but she goes thorugh 300 - 350 lbs of sugar a season feeding the HUNDREDS of hummingbirds that come in the yard. Not to many snaks but they have tons of the scorpians.


My visit from 4 hummingbirds use about 2 1/2 cups of sugar a week. :lol: 



By fall I will have let go about 25 killer Monarchs I've raised from eggs and or caterpillars.:twisted: Evil critters I tell ya! 8-[:wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

That was one of the places I considered before moving here from Colorado. I did a lot of research on that area.

I still have a kid in school (I will never get the experience of being a empty nester) and one of the things that steered me away was New Mexico schools don't have a great reputation. 

I really thought about the whole area including Sante Fe. I had a feeling Sante Fe was filled with ego maniacs and real estate prices were pretty rich for my blood.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hey Sarah, I thought you were moving out west by now.
> 
> I thought you had your fill of humidity, mosquitoes and occasional hurricanes a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I was sure trying to get west but it looks like I will make it only as far as the Midwest. I've been offered a job in Kansas and waiting for the prelim stuff to be done before the actual official offer. I'm not foreseeing a problem because it's one gov't job for another gov't job. I sure won't miss the hurricanes and looking forward to the tornadoes. 


Did have an offer for Oregon but the houses were to expensive for my income level. Would have loved the area and small town but couldn't get any house that wasn't a "handyman's special" for less than 250-285K. To rich for my blood and a gal has to still eat and feed the dogs. Did an interview for KS and they called me back 18 hours later with a job offer and pay raise. 


I'm currently working to get the house in shape to sell. Re-painting some rooms, getting rid of the two story dog training towers and associated platforms, catwalks, etc. Hustling up boxes from work and figuring out what goes with me, what goes to someone else who can use it, and what just goes period.


Haven't told my job yet, and can't, until I get the official notification. Then I can give 2 weeks notice, and I will tell you right now, they are gonna shit a brick. See, I've been beating my gums for years telling them that I needed help and was running a 3-man shop by myself. Well, last year they finally hired a guy. Sad to say, he's in over his head and will never be able to do my job. And he knows that. Told me that if I leave, he will be right behind me. I parceled him out about 1/4-1/3 of the job and he's already getting stress issues. Developing high blood pressure, breaking out in a rash, having bouts of IBS and migraines. Getting all spun up when to many things happen at once. It's not good.


Nope, Kinda looking forward to Karma knocking on their front door while I'm leaving out the back.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was stationed in NAS Olathe Kansas (which doesn't exist anymore) when I got back from Vietnam. There was only 140 Marines on a tiny base. It was wonderful super slack duty after getting back from the war zone.

It was so slack Navy dudes used to regularly fall asleep on main gate duty in the guard shack.

I had a part time job bartending at the VFW. I dont know if it still that way but Kansas was a dry state back then so the only town watering holes were the VFW and American Legion.

I was living with a super good looking 35 year old (me 21) so I was living high with combined income. Many jealous guys in town and on base.

Booze was free because of the job. Even cruises around in a new GTX convertable.

THE GOOD LIFE!

Anyway I loved Kansas. Real down to earth people.

Let me know when you have this experience. Kansas is SOOO flat that you will see a grain silo off in the distance. Two hours later driving you still didn't reach it.

Great corn and BBQ!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll let you know. Most of the folks I've met, who have been to KS, fall into 2 camps. Either they loved it or they hated it. No real middle ground. But the crime stats look good. The cost of living lower. Most say the traffic isn't the problem like it is here in the Tidewater area. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

As long as you dig corn on the cob and ribs with good humans how bad can it be?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Been to Kansas a few times.
No issues with the place at all and the BBQ and corn is excellent!
People are pretty much Middle America as is Missouri.........for the most part.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> As long as you dig corn on the cob and ribs with good humans how bad can it be?


Love both so starvation doesn't seem to be a problem. Mostly its just the actual shifting of households. The complicating factors? The dogs and the cadaver freezer. Both have issues unique to themselves. The dogs are one set of factors but, seriously, it's the second that making me figure out what to do with it for the move and how to retrieve it later.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

12V DC to 110VAC converter run off the car battery to the freezer. Or you can have a separate dedicated battery for the freezer and just hook up an inexpensive solar panel trickle charger. It'll get you the 1,000 miles or so with no problem. Converters are cheap, as are the solar panel chargers (think Harbour Freight).


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, Howard. Hadn't thought of solar panels.


----------

